# Photokina 2014, At Canon Hall



## surapon (Sep 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8SefzAyhIg

Sorry, In Thai Language, From my friend Thai Professional Photographer, Mr. Prasit Chansareekorn., who go to see this Exposition..

Enjoy.
Surapon

For Nikon Hall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VEhenfDHsA

For Canon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nv5j3SNaCA


----------

